# what brand pellets to u feed ur buns?



## Flash Gordon (Jun 24, 2010)

im looking for a good pellet to feed my buns that i can get in a large sized bag reasonably priced....right now ive been getting the purina green bag (which is cheap) but i wanted to get something a little big better quality....i was buying the oxbow but with 9 bunnies(2 of them giants) that got to be slightly expensive..i also ordered some from Barbie Brown Rabbitry which i liked but shipping was insane...
and yes i do feed greens to my buns and umlimited tim hay..but i like to give them a little bit of pellets just in case im not feeding them the proper greens all the time to give them proper nourishment..
so what brand pellets do u guys feed ur buns?


----------



## NorthernAutumn (Jun 24, 2010)

I've always been a fan of Martin's Less Active


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 26, 2010)

Thank u Autumn. ...come on people i wanna know what u guys use for pellets!!!!!!!!.is it some kinda secret ?????.itll take u 2 min, to write a response for me.....just do it..thanks


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Jun 26, 2010)

I feed my 3 kids Oxbow Timothy Pellets

ETA: This topic has been covered many times so if you look through this section you'll find out what a lot of us feed.


----------



## Purinchan (Jun 26, 2010)

I fed Martin for a while and my bunny seemed to love it, but I switched to Owbow Bunny basics afterwards once my bunny got a little older (my vet told me to)


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 26, 2010)

If you are feeding only a small amount of pellets the Purina green bag is fine. Quality is not always costly


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 26, 2010)

I feed Purina green bag. My buns are on a hay and pellet only diet.


Oh and being Snippy sometime make people not want to answer


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed Oxbow Organic Rabbit. The pellets are good but it is alittle expensive.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 27, 2010)

Luvr of rabbits i went thru a ton of threads before i started this thread..i figured there HAD to be a thread already for this..i do have a little common sense before i post.,..,i didnt find one...since its something that im REALLy wanting to know..i figured u guys wouldnt mind giving me a couple min. out of ur day.
mrs. Pbj ...Snippy??.what exactly did i say that was snippy?..im not a snippy person im really quite kewl and fun..u mustve read it wrong...i like to have fun on forums not be rude..if u dont like what i post then u really dont have to answer ..u can cruise on by ..


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 27, 2010)

Nothing wrong with asking a question. 

I feed purina fiber 3. Its not corn based like the new rabbit chow is. My rabbits eat up to a cup a day plus hay. I don't feed veggies and greens unless as treats, because they aren't nutritionally necessary. Rabbits look great and are in great condition on it.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jun 27, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> Luvr of rabbits i went thru a ton of threads before i started this thread..i figured there HAD to be a thread already for this..i do have a little common sense before i post.,..,i didnt find one...since its something that im REALLy wanting to know..i figured u guys wouldnt mind giving me a couple min. out of ur day.
> mrs. Pbj ...Snippy??.what exactly did i say that was snippy?..im not a snippy person im really quite kewl and fun..u mustve read it wrong...i like to have fun on forums not be rude..if u dont like what i post then u really dont have to answer ..u can cruise on by ..


I think she meant that as a response to the other poster, not you.


----------



## Jaded (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed my bunniesmainfeeds pellets, you buy them in 10KG bags for $17.50.


----------



## LV426 (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed Mazuri Rabbit pellets. 

Here's the nutritional content.

http://www.mazuri.com/PDF/5E12.pdf

I stick with 15% protein pellets and high fiber. 
I've also fed Pfau but it's hard to find. 

Mazuri can be ordered from any feed store if they don't already carry it. 

I do want to caution about larger bags. The longer a bag is stored the nutritional value decreases. You can reduce this by putting the pellets in an airtight container and placing them in the freezer. Or just buy smaller bags.


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (Jun 27, 2010)

Also here is a link to a search I just did I hope that helps.

A lot of our members seem to either feed Ox Bow or Purina there are other brands but that seem to be the most popular.

http://rabbitsonline.net/search.php?q=what+brand+of+feed+do+you+feed&nr=135&page=2


----------



## pocketsizedrhino (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed Oxbow T but I only have one bun.


----------



## aurora369 (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed a pellet that is made locally by a farm coop. It has 14% protein and about 20% fibre. It comes in a 40 pound bag and lasts my four rabbits about 6 months. 

I don't think that the brand is particularly important, just that it has the correct nutrition levels. And that you feed in amounts that keeps them at the correct weight.

Part of the reason I feed the locally made feed, is that is made so close to me. The pellets are super fresh every time I open a bag. 

-Dawn


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 27, 2010)

This is a very popular question asked on the forum and it pops up from time to time as a new thread. I agree with Dawn, reading the content label is important, if not more important than reading the brand name. I usually also check out the production date if it's available and the "best by" or expiration date, especially if I buy larger quantity bags. 

Here's a link to the library article on pellets where content values have been posted for various popular rabbit pellet brands.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=12160&forum_id=17

If you would like to browse others' responses, here are recent threads on pellet brands in the nutrition forum:
http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56993&forum_id=48&highlight=pellet+brand

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=57540&forum_id=48&highlight=pellet+brand

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=56356&forum_id=48&highlight=pellet+brand

I feed my buns Oxbow Bunny Basics T. I get 10 lbs at a time for $15 and it lasts me about 6 weeks for three buns.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 27, 2010)

no dixonsrabbitry ..she meant that to me..,but thanks for being so kewl.
thank u so much to the people who answered without mentioning how many times this has been asked on this forum..i do appreciate ur time.i really do..
i see alot of really dumb threads on this forum ,i mean dumb questions about how to care for a bunny some of them are so silly i cant believe people would even have the courage to type it.....i had a legitimate question and now ur making me feel like i shouldnt ask any questions...this place is not friendly.


----------



## BluBaby06 (Jun 27, 2010)

Oxbow Bunny Basic T (over 1yr old). I get a ten pd bag for 13.99. I feed 6 rabbits. I give them 1/4 cup in the am and 1/4 cup in the pm. bag lasts me approx. 3 weeks.


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 27, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> no dixonsrabbitry ..she meant that to me..,but thanks for being so kewl.
> thank u so much to the people who answered without mentioning how many times this has been asked on this forum..i do appreciate ur time.i really do..
> i see alot of really dumb threads on this forum ,i mean dumb questions about how to care for a bunny some of them are so silly i cant believe people would even have the courage to type it.....i had a legitimate question and now ur making me feel like i shouldnt ask any questions...this place is not friendly.


[align=left]I'm sorry you feel RO is not friendly because of this one thread. There are no 'dumb' questions, as teachers in school would always tell us. No one should ever be afraid to ask a question for fear of coming off as dumb.
[/align]


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 27, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> no dixonsrabbitry ..she meant that to me..,but thanks for being so kewl.
> thank u so much to the people who answered without mentioning how many times this has been asked on this forum..i do appreciate ur time.i really do..
> *i see alot of really dumb threads on this forum ,i mean dumb questions about how to care for a bunny some of them are so silly i cant believe people would even have the courage to type it.....i had a legitimate question and now ur making me feel like i shouldnt ask any questions...this place is not friendly.*


After being on this forum for several years - I disagree with your assessment. This forum is VERY friendly and we try to go out of our way to be friendly to everyone - even to those people who have questions that some might perceive as "dumb". The thing is - there are never dumb questions on this forum - part of the whole focus on this forum is to answer questions because we try very hard to be educational.

However, to post a thread on this forum on a weekend - when few people are around - and then turn around a few hours later and treat this as if people are trying to keep some big secret from you did come across as snippy to many people.

Then to take this attitude with the members - how you can not believe people would ask some questions - after acting the way you did - is just not the way we try to encourage people to act on the forum.

People are always free to ask questions of ANY kind - that doesn't matter. We do expect them however, to be willing to WAIT for answers if it is not an urgent question - particularly if it is on a weekend when folks may not be around.

Here are some of the threads on this topic that you may want to read while waiting to hear from other members.

Pellets & Hay

Feeding Question

Pellet Brands

Timothy or Alfalfa?

What brand of pellets do you use?

Rabbit Feed: Best Brand

and last but not least - from our library...

Pellets


Just for the record - I use Purina Pro for my flemish giants, Purina Show for my hollands and Angel and Wendland's (A Texas brand) for my lionheads.


----------



## slavetoabunny (Jun 27, 2010)

I feed American Pet Diner Timothy for my 5 rabbits. I agree in advance that it wouldn't be practical to feed this brand to large numbers of rabbits.


----------



## Amy27 (Jun 28, 2010)

I am sorry you don't feel this forum is friendly. I can tell you after being here a long time it is a very friendly forum. The forum is slower on the weekends as Peg stated. Which sometimes does drive me crazy because that is when I am on the most and I am like where is everyone! But after being here awhile, I know if I post a thread on the weekend. I may not get a reply until the weekday. 

I also think that with fewer people on here on the weekends, they tend to look for threads that need a response ASAP like the ones posted in the infirmary where a rabbit is showing signs of an illness and needs an immediate response. Sometimes a quick response in the infirmary section can save a rabbits life. 

I hope you stay around and get to know the forum a little better and will see we are all very friendly. 

I also wanted to say I almost always post a question that has been asked before. I am one of those crazy people that think my situation is a little bit different so I want to post on my exact question or issue. I have always gotten friendly replies even if the question had been asked several times before. Also, sometimes previous threads on a subject are not that easy to find. 

I hope you stick around and see how friendly the forum really is. I am on almost everday so if you ever have a question you feel like you are not getting an answer to, fel free to PM me. I will answer the best I can or bump your thread up.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jun 28, 2010)

my second post was a joke about it being some kind of secret..what is wrong with u guys.,.,??.cant handle any fun posts?.whos the stuffy ones around here..u need to reread my post it was meant to be funny..and u guys call me snippy!!!!!!!???..how rude are u?.i never called anybody anything.
as for it being a few hours later it was 2 days later(reread it) and i was just trying to bump it back up so people can see it....i cant believe im trying to explain myself over something that should have been taken as a fun post...


----------



## Happi Bun (Jun 28, 2010)

There is no need to be rude, Lisa. It's hard to tell over the internet when someone is meaning something as a joke.


----------



## kirbyultra (Jun 28, 2010)

Everyone, please refer to the forum decorum. There's no place for name calling and this might be a place where we'll just have to agree to disagree. The fact that it could have been bad timing, the OP was joking and bumped the thread, as well as members being put off by tone of an internet written reply has already been understood. Let's get past this discussion of who can and can't get a joke and talk about the topic at hand, which is if anyone wishes to post what pellets they feed their bunny to help Lisa, please add to the thread.

Finally, I want to say that the mods here work hard to try to foster a friendly environment. There may always be room for improvement but we are here to keep the peace and help people and their rabbits. We saw this discussion starting to go down a path of name calling and getting personal so we stepped in and are trying to get back on topic, for bunny's sake!  That is why TinysMom and myself have given you additional links for your reference of previous threads and library resources. It's not meant to slow down your thread or stop it -- just the opposite. We're hoping the links give you more pellet options to think about and it may spawn more questions for everyone to discuss. 

:thanks:


----------



## jcottonl02 (Jun 28, 2010)

I didn't see your second post as snippy at all- it came across as light hearted to me. 

However- your comment about people asking stupid questions was not only rude, but disrespectful. You may know a lot about rabbits but some people have never researched them etc. and have come on here to learn all the basics and more before considering getting a bunny, which is not only incredibly sensible, mature etc. but also what everyone needs to do before getting a rabbit, I believe.
There are no stupid questions- if you don't know anything about rabbits why would you know the basics? Do you know the basics of Giant African land Snails, or Axylotls? I doubt it because you probably haven't researched them or had them as a pet.
Same with those people who have never owned a rabbit or never known anyone who has owned a rabbit.

I commend anyone to come on here and ask the simplest question they may feel stupid asking- it's for the rabbit's best interest, and that is that any rabbit owner should be doing.

In answer to your question, I feed Burgess pellets to my rabbits. It is not sold in the US but is the leading brand in the UK. If I was to feed a different brand it would definately be Oxbow.

ETS- sorry i sent this before I saw kirbyultra's post

Jen


----------



## TinysMom (Jun 28, 2010)

I just went back and reread the dates on the first posts - I apologize for that - for some reason I read them as being hours apart!


----------



## jcl_24 (Jul 21, 2010)

So pellets: One of the items where the premium brands genuinely seem to be better quality. I buy Excel or (if I'm im town) a brand I've just discovered called 'Dr Johnsons'. The Dr Johnsons brand has something in them that makes the bunny poops less pungent. Most importantly, both of my buns aprove of either brand 

Jo x


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 21, 2010)

I feed my guy 'Burgess excel' They are nuggets.
My guy was selective feeding so I had to change him over, I am still in the middle of changing him over but he loves them which it amazing as he is such a picky eater LOL. 

I would highly reccomend this type because my rabbit loves it. It also it very good for them and it too has different types, ones with less calories, for younger rabbits, older rabbits etc. It was 6.99 (euro) for a bag of it but that was in a well known pet shop but if you shop around it may be less. Or order online.

Hope you find a brand that suits you soon


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 21, 2010)

I got info on the Burgess Excel I was telling you about in the above comment http://www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/products/rabbit.html


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 21, 2010)

Ok lol I thought it was two different people there for a moment.

I know how you feel.. though people should be able to ask questions and give good advice in order for it to be friendly forum, without being shot down for it. 

I thought your other comment was light hearted too. Its hard to tell what that other person is feeling just by what they write on the net. Someone could see it as joking, while the next person would totally take it the wrong way.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 21, 2010)

I feed all my rabbits, 17% Protein Rabbit Chow, pinch of Old Fashion Rolled Oats, Hay every other day, 1 teaspoon Rabbit Supplement. And 1-2 steam's of Parsley once a week.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 21, 2010)

I feed all my rabbits Purina complete (green bag), though I may try out the purina show, but right now all are thriving on the green bag. I feed 1/2 cup to all the adults (which is split into two for a morning and evening meal since they all eat so quickly). Juniors are fed the same at the moment, since all are close to becoming Sr.'s. My does with litters are fed unlimited since the babies love to steal before momma gets any ^_^

Hay wise, all of ours get unlimited timothy hay, Ox Bow is the brand, though I'm looking into get hay from bunny bales, as it would be cheaper. We were going through a farmer, but he had only alfalfa and no one around here has any timothy at this time.

Veggie wise, I've been quite bad about giving any lately, They all get Leaf lettuce, but I haven't broken out of my routine of leaf lettuce in order to try other veggies with them lol Will have to work on that.

So that breaks down to: Two meals daily of: 1/4 cup pellets, unlimited timothy hay, and leaf lettuce.  Hope that helps


----------



## Pipp (Jul 21, 2010)

Its a good idea to mix up pellets just like it's good to provide a variety of vegetation. 

I mix Martins Less Active (a Canadian brand that's 'extruded' and thus great for dental care), Oxbow (expensive and not too popular in this warren) and a 14% protein feed store brand. 

Extruded pellets are not easy to find in the US, I don't think. (They're made with longer fibers but may have less vitamins). 

Contents are actually touchy. I'm not inclined to feed too many feedstore or local brands anymore, and if I do I make them the minority in a mix, because the contents really have to be carefully balanced, so many vitamins and minerals react off of each other, it's really quite the science. 

I figure with enough variety in terms of mixing brands, though, they'll get what they need. 

There's always warnings about 'colored bits' in pellets mostly because the rabbits tend to pick out the fattening bits and leave the healthier fiber, but I also think that some brands (in the UK in particular) have good variety are are designed without sweet and fatty bits (and not-so-great corn and peas), but still have color flakes, so avoiding those foods based on color isn't a good idea either. 

Anyway, there's a ton of info, including content tags and member threads, in our Library, here: 

Pellets

If anybody can add any brands to the list, that would be great. 



sas :bunnydance:


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 21, 2010)

kewl im researching all of the suggestions on here..thanks so much.,i appreciate ur time..


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 21, 2010)

*michellexgix wrote: *


> I got info on the Burgess Excel I was telling you about in the above comment http://www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/products/rabbit.html


i really liked the products on this link..thanks so much,,,


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 21, 2010)

uh that brand is in North Yorkshire....not sure where that is ..but i KNOW for a fact its not in the US...darnit..


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 21, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Its a good idea to mix up pellets just like it's good to provide a variety of vegetation.
> 
> I mix Martins Less Active (a Canadian brand that's 'extruded' and thus great for dental care), Oxbow (expensive and not too popular in this warren) and a 14% protein feed store brand.
> 
> ...


Interesting, I was considering mixing like, Manna Pro and Pruina together, would you say that's a fair shot of variety?


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 21, 2010)

*CoolWaterRabbitry wrote: *


> I feed all my rabbits Purina complete (green bag), though I may try out the purina show, but right now all are thriving on the green bag. I feed 1/2 cup to all the adults (which is split into two for a morning and evening meal since they all eat so quickly). Juniors are fed the same at the moment, since all are close to becoming Sr.'s. My does with litters are fed unlimited since the babies love to steal before momma gets any ^_^
> 
> Hay wise, all of ours get unlimited timothy hay, Ox Bow is the brand, though I'm looking into get hay from bunny bales, as it would be cheaper. We were going through a farmer, but he had only alfalfa and no one around here has any timothy at this time.
> 
> ...


Purina show and fiber 3 are really good. I like that they removed the corn from the bag. What i don't like is that they went and added it to the green bag. Now its more expensive then fiber3 and show.  

Do you think you could finda local farmer that grows orchard grass, or a mixture of grassy alfalfa? Just trying to help you out there.  Right now mine are getting alfalfa bought from a farmer down the road from my sis. They were on some type of grass hay mix from the local farm store, that they purchase from local farmers. for some reason they didn't like it, and it was good hay. But the orchard grass,and alfalfa they dig right into. 

Edit: Hey try using craigs list to find farmers selling hay on. Thats where I got some of mine from last year. If you haven't already.


----------



## mistyjr (Jul 22, 2010)

*mistyjr wrote: *


> I feed all my rabbits, 17% Protein Rabbit Chow, pinch of Old Fashion Rolled Oats, Hay every other day, 1 teaspoon Rabbit Supplement. And 1-2 steam's of Parsley once a week.


I forgot something.. 

I feed them 1/2 cup each but my dutch gets 1/4 cup because they were getting over weight getting feed more then 1/2 cup.


----------



## CoolWaterRabbitry (Jul 22, 2010)

*dixonsrabbitry1 wrote: *


> *CoolWaterRabbitry wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I feed all my rabbits Purina complete (green bag), though I may try out the purina show, but right now all are thriving on the green bag. I feed 1/2 cup to all the adults (which is split into two for a morning and evening meal since they all eat so quickly). Juniors are fed the same at the moment, since all are close to becoming Sr.'s. My does with litters are fed unlimited since the babies love to steal before momma gets any ^_^
> ...


Eh, I'm still looking around. We would go through the farmer we were getting hay from before, but it's was alfalfa and wasquite rich which is great for the youngsters but not so much for the adults  There's a few more places for us to look, along with craigs list, all I know is store bought hay is just too pricey for us to keep using lol (We're going through 40 ounce bags every two days which are 10 bucks a piece) LOL


----------



## Nela (Jul 22, 2010)

Pipp,

Thanks for the comment about the colored food... I am still getting to know the choices here and I have walked right past those without actually even looking at it. You bring up a good point so the next time I go, I will check on what the contents actually are.

I'm feeding 'Selective' right now (aniseed and fenugreek flavor) but I may have to change it due to not finding it in bulk. It really gets expensive but now I am considering maybe mixing it. 

We may have had this thread often, but I think there are some interesting points coming up. Plus, if anyone doesn't want to answer they can just ignore it right? 

Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## michellexgix (Jul 22, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> *michellexgix wrote: *
> 
> 
> > I got info on the Burgess Excel I was telling you about in the above comment http://www.burgesspetcare.co.uk/products/rabbit.html
> ...





No bother at all hun, xxx


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

i feed my younguns purina green bag unmixed,,,,i do already mix the oxbow and my purina green bag for the adults ..just to make it ration longer and not just feed too much alfalfa based pellets to my adults...but geez i never thought about the vitamin and mineral reasoning for mixing them up...this is quite interesting....


and heck ya Nela they can cruise on by...


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Flash Gordon wrote: *


> i feed my younguns purina green bag unmixed,,,,i do already mix the oxbow and my purina green bag for the adults ..just to make it ration longer and not just feed too much alfalfa based pellets to my adults...but geez i never thought about the vitamin and mineral reasoning for mixing them up...this is quite interesting....


If its working for you, then there is no reason to change it.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

its working but oxbow is so expensive ....i just wanted to get one kind of bulk pellet and be done with it..i guess its not that easy is it.?


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

dixonsrabbitry i am considering the purina fibre 3 one tho...cuz u have made a good point with the corn thing...


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Its good stuff, not as expensive either.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2010)

Lisa...I feed my adults Purina Fibre3 and they are doing very well on it . My feed store sells it in 50lbs bags for $17 or 7lbs bags for $7.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

my feed store only carries the green bag (50lb for 20.00)maybe ill ask them about getting the fibre 3 for me...


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 22, 2010)

*Pipp wrote: *


> Its a good idea to mix up pellets just like it's good to provide a variety of vegetation.


I used to think that about pellets until I went to the State Convention and started talking with breeders about it. They changed my mind - I've switched to only one brand (per type of rabbit- the flemish get different from the hollands, etc) - and it has made a major change in their condition.

I no longer recommend mixing pellets to the people I talk to.


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 22, 2010)

Whoa I pay about $14 for mine. they charge over $16 for the green bag.


----------



## undergunfire (Jul 22, 2010)

If your feed store already carries Purina brands, then they should be able to order you in a bag of the Fibre3 .


----------



## Flash Gordon (Jul 22, 2010)

dixonsrabbitry.....14 BUCKS!!!!!!!!!!???? WT???? ..darnit im getting screwed!!.i feel so violated now..hehe..i am def gonna ask them about the fibre 3 Amy ....i cant believe its cheaper..


----------



## dixonsrabbitry1 (Jul 22, 2010)

yeah its cheaper. So is the show formula. i have no idea why. they used to be more expensive.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

alright so i got my feed store to order in purina fibre3 pellets for me ..ive already bought 2 bags thru them for 16.00 a piece...they just left a message for me on my phone that said my next bag is in..but there is a raise in the price now...im thinkin 2-3 bucks max right..nope..they told me 32.00 for a 50lb bag now...im beyond irritated...thats double what i paid last month...im not sure whos trying to screw who here ...but id like to know if anybody else that buys this product if they have had a price increase ..then id assume its increased by Purina themselves...but if not then my good ol local Stock shop is trying to take advantage of me...im gonna go visit them this week and hear what they have to say..id be embarrassed to double a price on somebody...


----------



## Momto3boys (Nov 4, 2010)

This thread is interesting!

I'm currently feeding crappy WalMart stuff, I'm STILL waiting for my Oxbow to come in...WalMart is the only pellet I can get here because our local pet store only sells a bulk food for rabbits and it's all seeds 

I've seen that Martin was mentioned, is this a good food? I know a few people that use it and swear by it but wasn't sure, all I know is everyone raves about Oxbow so that's the one I ordered...I can get Martin's easier though since the store I ordered it from actually carries Martins and has to special order the Oxbow, this store is still 5 hrs away but I'm originally from there so we head down a few times a year or my Dad, Mom or brother head up this way so everytime someone comes to visit us or we go to visit them I will be stocking up on rabbit food, LOL


----------



## Tweetiepy (Nov 4, 2010)

I read through most of these posts but I'm not sure if this was mentionned. I now feed mine Oxbow Basic T - I got the 10 lb bag from Montrealcritters.com - I got 3 bags on my last order - they shipped next day to me here in Canada - they charged me flat rate shipping $9.99 for the whole order.

I think it was $19 for the 10lb bag (which I don't see listed anymore)


----------



## GorbyJobRabbits (Nov 4, 2010)

I feed Nature wise from Nutrena..... it's 18%? I can't remember. Anyways a 50 pound bag costs me like 10 dollars and last me 2 weeks with 9 rabbits. Its the only feed the feed store carries, and I don't have a problem with any of my rabbits.


----------



## Flash Gordon (Nov 4, 2010)

i visited my Stock shop today and talked to the owner and he checked into this price increase on Purina fibre3 ..even he said double the norm price is crazy..come to find out the price was for multiple smaller bags in bulk or something..they got the quantity mixed up..so my price increase turns out to be only a dollar more..at $17.99 instead of the $32.00 .....


----------

